# What are my chances employment wise?



## Heidi82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi there,

Im 25 and live in Manchester in the UK and have been desperate to move to the USA for quite sometime. I already have a pretty good idea of the difficulties that Im likely to be up against, but I was hoping for some sound advice.

Im currently studying a Bachelor of Arts Degree in Photography and Video, which Im guessing doesn't leave me much scope for employment over there? Im about to go into my final year this coming september, and planned to do the extra year on the end to gain my teaching qualification, hoped this might broaden my chances, as I know photography is an option in high schools over there. Im also toying with the idea of doing a masters, as want to make myself as appealing as possible.

My partner is at the same stage in his degree, except he is studying popular music and recording, which is also a Bachelor or science degree. He plans to do the extra teaching year also, and was hoping to teach either music or sports over there, but ideally would like to get into the music industry recording or the like. For him, the teaching is a passion, but more of a back-up plan or a safety net.

We were hoping for some advice, firstly on how or what we could do, further to what we have already, to make ourselves more likely to get residency...to whatever degree.

Secondly, we wanted to ask about buying property in the USA to rent out to USA citizens, simply as an investment for us for the enxt couple of years. I have been looking at some auctions on ebay for property which already has tenants. Its states all of the yearly outgoings I would have to deduct from rental income such as taxes, water, someone to manage for me over there etc. Is it as simple as just paying with cash and the property being mine, or is there a lot more to it than that?

Sorry for the mammoth message, but was hoping to clarify things that I have been curious about for a while.

Thanks so much,

Heidi x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing at a time. Have you gone through the official website of USCIS? Please do so. 

Teaching degree - you will have to take federal and state exams; probably a number of college credits as well. State and federal institutions do not sponsor visas which leaves you private schools only as potential employer.

The information you posted does not show any outstanding qualifications such as job experience or degree which might trigger the interest of an employer.

Rental property - what location do you target, what budget is available? Have you considered closing costs such as realtor and attorney fees? You will probably not be able to finance real estate through a US bank given the current mortgage situation. Aside from annual costs and upkeep - how will you keep an eye on your tenants? Rental property does not qualify you fo an investor visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Well, as you seem to be aware, a freshly graduated arts major is going to have a tough time finding a job in the US as it is. To be honest, you'd have a somewhat better chance with a few years of practical experience under your belt.

The teaching qualification won't do you much good in the public schools, as teaching qualifications in the US are controlled at the state level. Reciprocity between states can be tricky - I'm not at all sure how they handle international qualifications, but you'd have to ask at the state level in each state you would be interested in. Try the Department of Education in a couple of states to get a feel for the specific requirements.

Also, in this current economic environment, many schools are cutting back on "frills" like photography, art and music classes in favor of hard maths and sciences. In those areas, there is an acknowledged shortage of teachers and that's where you might be able to catch a break as a foreigner.

Buying property shouldn't be a problem, but do some research on what you're getting yourselves into. Find a property manager (often real estate companies will do this) and ask exactly what they charge and what kinds of expenses they handle for you (and expect to be reimbursed for). As a non-resident taxpayer, there could be a few complications the sellers on eBay haven't mentioned.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heidi82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

thanks for your replies. Bev, I wondered if you could just confirm for me,when you mention the cut back of subjects such as photography etc, did you mean that this could be an advantage to me, or it would be an advantage if I was qualified to teach the hard subjects such as math and sciences?

I also wanted to ask, is there a particular industry - employment wise, that would be an advantage to have experience in? I initially wanted to try and study in the USA, but was concerned about the fees and whether I would eligible for financial aid etc. I guess this is still an option to some degree, if there were an area that it would be beneficial for me to gain more knowledge.

I have worked within domestic violence and homelessness before in the preventative sense, and that is always an issue, wherever you are in the world. I worked for the local government, still do, and have at-least 6 years worth of experience in this particular field. Although, I do realize that these posts are likely to be considered for US residents as a pose to foreigners like myself.

Ive also worked for TV production companies as a runner for shows like the X Factor...maybe there might be opportunities there.

I guess Im looking for pointers in directions which may be beneficial for me/us to pursue...career wise, as this is our only option of gaining entry.

Once again,

Thanks so much for your help.

Heidi x


----------



## blackrock (Apr 4, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief there are tons of jobs here in the United States. However, when first moving here the most important thing is not that you get your dream job but that you find a steady job that will pay your bills and get you settled in and show some work experience. 

You are always more desirable to an employer if you are already employed and it will be easy to find a job or get your dream job if you already have one. I know it is kind of backwards. 

Make sure you have your work visa in order because otherwise you will be stuck doing side jobs for not a lot of money.


It is a great time to buy or rent here in the United States but a lot of that depends on where you are going to be. The market is down which makes it a perfect time to buy because you can get a great deal and if you have a savings pound will convert nicely.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The cut backs are definitely working against you. In fact, many teachers of "soft" subjects like photography are certified teachers in other areas (English, Maths, etc.) who do the extra classes "on the side" because there usually is no certification in specific areas like that.

The up side is that in America, employers are pretty flexible about linking your degree to your job. With a degree in photography, you could work in photo-journalism, or in doing industrial photography (i.e. using photography as part of the production line to measure quality control). After a couple years on the job, it's your experience that will be of interest, not your degree.

Working in abuse prevention usually falls to law enforcement or social welfare people in the US, and that's largely considered "civil service" and may be open only to local nationals. Still, there's always research or some other offshoot.

As for studying, the general rule is that for undergraduate study, there is little financial aid available for foreign students. On the graduate level, financial aid becomes a possibility (and actually, most graduate students are expected to work as "teaching assistants" which may or may not include research work). It doesn't pay terrifically well, but it may carry with it some tuition concessions.

The big thing is that you need to find a "niche" as far as jobs are concerned - something where there isn't already a long line of American applicants, and unfortunately for you, the tv and film production industry is very popular (as is music production). This is where the experience comes in handy - try to find something where you are that is a little "different" from what's on offer in the US and then flog that "overseas experience" while job hunting in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Blackrock - you are correct there are plenty of jobs. Their issue is a visa. Investor - probably no
Marriage - probably not
Family - I do not know
Lottery - will there be one in 2009, do they qualify for it
Employment - not with their current education/job history


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you considered Australia instead? It seems you would have a much better chance there.


----------



## Heidi82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi again all,

thanks again for your replies. Yeah, I thought of Australia but only when I realized America seems like an impossibility for me after all the information Ive found out.

The thing is, America's really where I want to be, it always has been,and if Im honest it always will be. I went on the website recommended in one of the earlier replies, and there wasnt that much emphasis placed on employment, it seemed very much about being morally suitable and having a good character...if it were that simple Id be in in a shot!

Feel like Ive hit a brick wall, was really hoping to be living over there before I turned 30, and Im about to turn 26. I appear to have presumed too much about the whole situation, I assumed that my education and qualifications would set me in good stead, combined with my age, the fact I speak the english language etc.

I found out about the greencard lottery quite a few years ago, and was so disappointed to find out that it isnt open to British people living in England. Ive travelled to the us lots as well, and every time I get talking to the locals and its all positive, they all seem to say there are so many 'English kids' moving accross now....Im beginning to wonder how?

Heidi x


----------



## Heidi82 (Apr 3, 2008)

To Blackrock and Twostep,

when you say there are lots of jobs, what type of jobs are you referring to? The general consensus appears to be that unless I can prove I can do something that an American citizen cant...I dont have a cat in hells chance of getting entry. A s I mentioned previpously, Im about to complete a degree in Photography and my boyfriend is at the same stage in his degree which specializes in popular music and recording. We will both be completing the extra year on the end of our degrees to give us the teaching qualification ontop, and were really hoping tp teach.

Heidi x

As stated, Im about to complete a degree in Photography, and my boyfriends about to complete his in


----------



## blackrock (Apr 4, 2008)

As long as you can get a visa then you can get a job over here. You could get a teaching job rather easily. There are tons of middle and high school teaching jobs available but they don't pay that well in the beginning.

However, you would have to pass the state teaching exam before you could teach. In the mean time you could be a substitute teacher to gain experience and get your foot in the door until you passed your exams.

To answer your question about what kinds of jobs. There are lots of sales jobs, admin jobs, customer service jobs, technical jobs, labor jobs, lower management jobs in all fields. Although this may not be what you ultimately want to do it would be the easiest job to obtain while working towards your goal of teaching.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

blackrock said:


> As long as you can get a visa then you can get a job over here. You could get a teaching job rather easily. There are tons of middle and high school teaching jobs available but they don't pay that well in the beginning.
> 
> However, you would have to pass the state teaching exam before you could teach. In the mean time you could be a substitute teacher to gain experience and get your foot in the door until you passed your exams.
> 
> To answer your question about what kinds of jobs. There are lots of sales jobs, admin jobs, customer service jobs, technical jobs, labor jobs, lower management jobs in all fields. Although this may not be what you ultimately want to do it would be the easiest job to obtain while working towards your goal of teaching.


However Heidi's situation is that she'll have a Bachelor of Arts Degree in Photography and Video and her partner is studying music and recording and those are the specialties they'd both have to target with an H1-B job, as per the US Department of Labor (click on quote for the DOL site) [emphasis mine]:



> To hire a foreign worker on an H-1B, H-1B1, or E-3 visa, the job must be a professional position that requires, at a minimum, a bachelor's degree _in the field of specialization_.



Therefore they'd need to locate businesses in the field that are not only hiring but are willing to pay the extra costs involved in processing and sponsoring H-1B visas. Competition in the media market is fierce and most companies would have a large enough pool of domestic talent to call upon without needing to call upon foreign workers.

Blackrock, you have to understand that the requirements for a foreign worker getting authorization to work here are very rigorous and tightly defined and bears little or no relation to obtaining a domestic worker to fulfill a role. Throwaway statements like *"As long as you can get a visa"* are pretty meaningless because that's the crux of the situation. Public schools of all places are the least likely to have time and money to deal with H-1B workers - especially given the cash crisis evident in the education sector today.

Heidi: The other thing to bear in mind is that in order for you both to work out here you'd need to get apply and be successful in obtaining individual H-1B's. I assume you and your partner are not married. If you are then the spouse would be able to enter on an H-4 spousal visa but this confers no employment rights.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And, government enitities can´t sponsor. A city or county is not legally allowed to hire someone who doesn´t already have a green card or isn´t a US citizen. However, to get to that state, you first have to get a sponsored job, meaning you are unable to hire anyone else. People in fields where thousands of people are unemployed or underemployed simply can´t immigrate. The odds of the OP coming to the US are close to zero.

She should be looking at Australia or New Zealand, where you can qualify on points without actually having a job. You can´t do that in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aside from jobs linked to mortgage and automobile industry the market is well and alive. Jobs are there, employers are eager to find and hire good talent.

Your teaching degrees will not allow you to teach in the US at a public school. Unless you are a very specialized educator it will not be the base for an H1 visa.

You have a right to be proud of the fact that you have a degree. But how will it help you to find legal employment in the US? One of your better chances may be a UK employer with a US operation and an internal transfer after the required one year of employment.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

twostep said:


> Aside from jobs linked to mortgage and automobile industry the market is well and alive. Jobs are there, employers are eager to find and hire good talent.


You should know that I have to respectively disagree with you here. Just announced a week or so ago 80,000 jobs slashed. Not trying to throw rain on Heidi's goal, but it is a very difficult market. As was mentioned before too, teaching in the public schools is not going to happen because of the competition from citizens. My brother teaches and he had to jump through massive rings for the job.




twostep said:


> You have a right to be proud of the fact that you have a degree. But how will it help you to find legal employment in the US? One of your better chances may be a UK employer with a US operation and an internal transfer after the required one year of employment.


However, this option is what I totally agree with and you must do this. I'm an American, but working in Dubai. My employer in the States, has set up an operation here and knew that I was interested which is how I made the move to another country. There may very well be a lot of English competition for jobs in the US, but it is your best option.


----------

